# Home Theater Direct Level THREE Tower Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Home Theater Direct Level THREE Tower Discussion Thread*


*by Wayne Myers
AudiocRaver*


Available by direct order from
Home Theater Direct.
Price: $799.00 per pair.
Thirty-day evaluation period with
no-questions-asked return for refund.


​

*Introduction*

The Home Theater Direct (HTD) Level THREE Towers were first auditioned at "The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event" reported on here.

Due to some technical issues at that event, it was decided that the Level THREE Towers should have their own complete review. The Towers were evaluated in Home-Theater and Two-Channel configurations. Measurement data is also included.


*Conclusions*

The majority of the work on this review had been completed when priorities diverted my attention to other projects for almost two months. Those projects included evaluating numerous speakers, most priced much higher than the Level THREE Towers, some in the crazy-expensive range. I then returned to this project a little apprehensive of what my impressions would be in contrast to those other speakers.

About ten seconds into the first track after cranking them up from two months of silence, I knew the answer: TWO THUMBS UP! I reviewed a number of standard test tracks in their two-channel setup, then turned them on-axis for the movies and a few music tracks, and throughout this last session with the Level THREE Towers it became clear that, if anything, my impressions of them were more positive than before. The Level THREE Towers are a solid value; they are versatile, they are quite neutral, they can play loud, they stay clean, they do not need _huge_ amounts of power, they are beautiful, they are well-built, they can stand up to the demands of a home-theater system, they can satisfy a fairly discriminating two-channel listener, and their somewhat-forward high end is so smooth you might wonder why I even bothered to bring it up. They are nice speakers, and I recommend them for your consideration.


*This thread is open for discussion about the Home Theater Direct Level THREE Towers and the Review of them.* *

Read the full review HERE.*​


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Remarkable review Wayne... :hail:

I love all the different measurements and of course all the detail. You are going to spoil us you know.

Just from what I could tell when we had these in our evaluation and now from your thorough review, I think there are going to be a LOT of happy HTD Level THREE owners popping up.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: HTD Level THREE Follow-up Review Progress "Leak" Thread*

Thank you for the review.

Question - when checking for the bracing, why did you check from the 
tweeter hole, instead of the top woofer hole? HTD braces their speakers,
the Level Three and Two bookshelf speakers are braced - even their Flat
Panel speaker is braced - people would be surprised to find, that there are
more expensive name brand bookshelf speakers out there, with no bracing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nicely done Wayne. The level (no pun intended ) of detail was amazing. I thought I was loquacious, but I think that title has now been handed to you.

BTW; you auditioned these speakers using the Club Fever scene? Do I get a royalty or something now?


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: HTD Level THREE Follow-up Review Progress "Leak" Thread*



zieglj01 said:


> Thank you for the review.
> 
> Question - when checking for the bracing, why did you check from the
> tweeter hole, instead of the top woofer hole? HTD braces their speakers,
> ...


Not to put words in Waynes mouth but he probably just looked when he changed out the tweeters.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: HTD Level THREE Follow-up Review Progress "Leak" Thread*



zieglj01 said:


> Thank you for the review.
> 
> Question - when checking for the bracing, why did you check from the
> tweeter hole, instead of the top woofer hole? HTD braces their speakers,
> ...





mark62 said:


> Not to put words in Waynes mouth but he probably just looked when he changed out the tweeters.


Yep, I did it the lazy way, while the tweeter change was being done. I intended to try to get some internal photos from a woofer hole, but then got into all the placement stuff and then the listening. Once they got to sounding good - with the right placement - I sorta lost interest in doing anything with them but more listening.

I may still get around to playing with passive biamping. If I do, I will post an adendum.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

theJman said:


> Very nicely done Wayne. The level (no pun intended ) of detail was amazing. I thought I was loquacious, but I think that title has now been handed to you.
> 
> BTW; you auditioned these speakers using the Club Fever scene? Do I get a royalty or something now?


Just naturally blabby, that's us.

Club Fever: I know a good idea when I see/hear it, and am not above borrowing one.:innocent:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for going through every nuance of this fine speaker. I really do like the Dark Cherry finish on the L3's. I am also glad to hear that they sound as good as they look. As I stated on a separate thread, these are on my short list to replace my old JBL's but that will most likely be complicated by the Martin Logan review when it gets published.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ericzim said:


> Thank you for going through every nuance of this fine speaker. I really do like the Dark Cherry finish on the L3's. I am also glad to hear that they sound as good as they look. As I stated on a separate thread, these are on my short list to replace my old JBL's but that will most likely be complicated by the Martin Logan review when it gets published.


Yes it will.:devil:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent review. Very well done. I won the HTD level 2 system a few months ago and I do have to say the review is spot on with the fit and finish. HTD makes beautiful speakers and the sound is very good.. Thanks for the review


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey thanks for the review. Im saving up now or if HTS will do a giveaway of the level 3 floors I can just win a save up for the center haha

with HTD being around for some time and has been selling the same product for a long period. Any chances of upgrades and or going to level 4?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you.

The finishes just knock me out, they are marvelous. Glad you are enjoying your Level 2 system.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice review with lots of detail. The speakers are certainly attractive and the price is very good too. I currently have Paradigm Ref.20s and I really like the sound of them. How would you compare the Level 3 to any speakers by Paradigm. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

I own a pair of these, and I like them. I've also, got a pair of level Three Bookshelves.
Nice review,

Surveyor


----------



## jwhee0615 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sold! Just ordered the Level 3 towers and center. I live in the same city as them so looking forward to picking them up hopefully next week!


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

jwhee0615 said:


> I'm sold! Just ordered the Level 3 towers and center. I live in the same city as them so looking forward to picking them up hopefully next week!


They are nice speakers- I believe you will enjoy them!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I just cranked up the Level Three Towers last night after having not heard them for over a month, and was once again pleasantly reminded how nice they sound. Really fun speakers.


----------



## jwhee0615 (Feb 16, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> I just cranked up the Level Three Towers last night after having not heard them for over a month, and was once again pleasantly reminded how nice they sound. Really fun speakers.


I had been looking at Paradigm and was considering the Studio 100's or Studio 60's. Stumbled across someone suggesting to look at these and they happen to be in the same city I live in. Who knew! Never heard of HTD before and was very impressed when I heard them and the price is outstanding. Wish I could do a side by side comparison but no one here even carries the Paradigm in stock.


----------

